# VideoReDo, promotions/sales?



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

Does anyone know if VideoReDo ever offers sale or promotional prices? I'm trying it out and it seems like a good program, but I'm just not going to need it all *that* often, and $99 is a bit steep for me (for the h264 version). Just curious if it's worth waiting.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Since summer 2006 at least I've never noticed a VRD sale.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I don't ever remember seeing any promotions or sales with VideoReDo. At one time, I think I remember seeing it for sale through DVR Upgrade (or Weaknees), but I don't remember if it was cheaper. Now it seems they don't offer it any longer.

At least there are options, it just depends on what you're willing to compromise.

What is your goal?

If it is just for editing .tivo files, then VRD Plus ($50) would suit your needs.
You can find other free software programs that will burn DVDs and convert video to H.264.

IMO, the editing features alone are worth the $50 investment. Especially if you are a Tivo power user.


----------



## timdugan (Feb 19, 2005)

LynnL999 said:


> Does anyone know if VideoReDo ever offers sale or promotional prices? I'm trying it out and it seems like a good program, but I'm just not going to need it all *that* often, and $99 is a bit steep for me (for the h264 version). Just curious if it's worth waiting.


Never seen sale, but use TV Suite a fair amount and well worth the cost.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I wrote a whole coupon system for our website a couple years ago, but we never actually used it.

DVRUpgrade.com use to sell VideoReDo for like $5 cheaper then we do, but they got sold to Weaknees or some other competitor a couple years ago and they don't sell it any more.

Wish I could tell you more, but I'm a developer. I'm not really involved in the business side of things.


----------



## tluxon (Feb 28, 2002)

Having been a long-time user of Womble's MPEG Video Wizard, I found many uses for VideoReDo Plus to justify the purchase. Within a few years I got a video camera that created AVCHD video, which VideoReDo TV Suite readily handled, so I upgraded to that and it's been worth every penny (about 4700 of them for the upgrade .


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> I wrote a whole coupon system for our website a couple years ago, but we never actually used it.
> 
> DVRUpgrade.com use to sell VideoReDo for like $5 cheaper then we do, but they got sold to Weaknees or some other competitor a couple years ago and they don't sell it any more.
> 
> Wish I could tell you more, but I'm a developer. I'm not really involved in the business side of things.


hi. how is implementation with Windows 8 going....is VRD totally compatible now in all regards, and as reliable as it is with Windows 7?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yes. As far as I know we have no outstanding issues with Win8


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

super. do you have a private address to ask further questions?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You can send me a PM on these forums or you can ask questions over on our forums or you can send us an email to support.


----------

